
Digitize your doodles with an e-reader you can draw on - Foxboron
https://www.engadget.com/2016/11/30/remarkable-wants-to-reinvent-the-notepad/
======
jimbloat
Can I ask, as someone completely outside the industry, why can't this be open?
Most users don't want to fiddle and you need to make things just work, I get
that for sure. But if I could choose my own syncing service or hack around
with the reader software I would buy this in a second.

I don't mean to pick on reMarkable alone. I have the same complaint about
Kobo. Does a locked down operating systems really do anything for the bottom
line of this company? This is not snark and I'm not judging, I am seriously
asking about how hardware companies make these kinds of decisions.

~~~
sandsmark
I plan on making it pretty open (ssh access over usb) and release the
toolchain etc. that I use, but we don't have the resources to officially
support third-party applications.

The OS itself is pretty standard Linux distro, but I might end up just using
Debian. I also plan to try to mainline as many of the drivers we use as
possible.

One of the issues I personally want to solve is the lack of a hackable e-paper
device.

~~~
jimbloat
Thanks a lot for the reply. I totally understand the resources argument,
especially as I'm probably one of the people who'd come looking to support
forums because I bricked my device.

I'm super excited about the idea of a hackable e-paper device and look forward
to seeing what happens. Congratulations on the launch, it's a great looking
device.

~~~
sandsmark
Thank you!

------
nielsjuels
Sink those svensk ships.

